# écouter un ipod sur une micro chaine



## titpom (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens d'acheter un ipod nano chromatique. J'ai toujours eu des ordinateurs Apple (un ibook maintenant). Je rêvais  d'un ipod depuis longtemps, mais bon, vu le prix je n'avais pas encore pu. 
Je l'ai branché sur le port USB de ma micro chaine JVC (UX-G38, si quelqu'un a la même...), mais la chaine affiche "no file". Là, j'étais désespérée ! Quand je l'avais achetée l'an passé j'avais bien dit au vendeur de la fnac que je voulais pouvoir écouter un ipod dessus. Je ne comptais pas acheter un autre équipement pour la maison.

Est-ce que vous pouvez me conseiller quelquechose ? Y a-t-il une solution ? Un câble, je ne sais pas... 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider. Merci pour tout.


----------



## itako (17 Décembre 2008)

jack to rca


----------



## Ba0 (17 Décembre 2008)

+1, je fais ça et tout marche très bien. N'oublie pas de regler ta chaine sur le mode Aux.


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2008)

et de privilégier l'amplification du son du côté de la chaine !


----------



## pb271 (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai le même problème avec la chaîne jvc mais g60, mais je suppose que ce doit être la même solution. J'ai acheté le câble rca apple mais le comment le brancher? Pas de connectique blanche et rouge... J'ai par ailleurs essayé la connection USB mais il ne reconnait rien! Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Psycho_fls (2 Février 2009)

Si ta chaîne ne possède pas d'entrée RCA, tu as acheté un câble... qui te servira peut-être à étendre ton linge.

En revanche, les sets  d'enceintes ne coûtent plus très cher, de même que les stations d'accueil pour iPod.


----------

